# Fun Android Game For Halloween, Free !!!



## f3rdoc (Oct 1, 2014)

*Haunted House*​
Enjoy the horror excitement by entering the haunted house and finish the mystery story behind the game at the end.

But watch out with the mischievous ghosts if you choose the wrong door, the risk is for your own. You only have 5 chance.

High intense pressure every entering each room. strengthen your heart, because therein have fun.

- Scary Ghosts
- More Horror Atmosphere
- More Halloween

Easy To Play...
Shocking But Exciting...
Free Game...

Please enjoy it and have fun 

*Get The Game For Free On Play Store :* *Click Here*






​
*Get The Game For Free On Play Store :* *Click Here*


----------



## Stacey Pegram (Oct 28, 2014)

This looks like a neat App. I will try to check this out....thanks for sharing!


----------

